# Exporting from Lightroom to Photoshop



## Crotonmark30 (Apr 15, 2017)

Using latest versions of Lightroom CC and Photoshop CC
I want to take a RAW file from Lightroom, use the blur tool in Photoshop and send it back to Lightroom
I exported the image as a smart object to PS
once it was in PS I got an error message saying that the image needed to be rasterized and that then i couldn't edit it
What am I doing wrong?
What is the correct way to do what I want to do
thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2017)

Not all Photoshop tools work with smart objects. If a tool does not work with smart objects, you'll get this message that you need to rasterize the smart object first.


----------



## Crotonmark30 (Apr 15, 2017)

but after I rasterize it says you can't edit? seems like it leads me down a dead end


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2017)

Can you show a screenshot? There is no reason why you could not edit the image after it has been rasterized.


----------



## Crotonmark30 (Apr 15, 2017)

Here is the error


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2017)

The message says '*edits contents*' will not be available. That means you cannot get Camera Raw again by double clicking the smart object (because it is no longer a smart object). It does not mean that you cannot edit the rasterized image, because that is now a normal layer.


----------



## Crotonmark30 (Apr 15, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> The message says '*edits contents*' will not be available. That means you cannot get Camera Raw again by double clicking the smart object (because it is no longer a smart object). It does not mean that you cannot edit the rasterized image, because that is now a normal layer.


Ok but are use the blur tool after this process nothing happens


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2017)

Crotonmark30 said:


> Ok but are use the blur tool after this process nothing happens



Then you are probably not using the tool correctly. Check the settings in the toolbar. Is the Mode set to 'normal'? Is the Strength set to more than 0%?


----------



## Crotonmark30 (Apr 15, 2017)

Yes it is


----------



## Crotonmark30 (Apr 15, 2017)

Actually is there a good tutorial for using the blur tool? 
Sounds like I need that


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2017)

No idea. Google for it. It's basically a brush that applies the same effect as the Gaussian Blur filter does.


----------



## Crotonmark30 (Apr 15, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> No idea. Google for it. It's basically a brush that applies the same effect as the Gaussian Blur filter does.



Thanks. I had a brush tool selected and all the option one checked but when I used the brush there was no impact on the screen. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2017)

The blur tool is not that strong. You have to brush a few times before the effect becomes obvious. Maybe that is why you thought it didn't work.


----------



## Crotonmark30 (Apr 15, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> The blur tool is not that strong. You have to brush a few times before the effect becomes obvious. Maybe that is why you thought it didn't work.



Very possible. I was trying to blur out the background boats as if I'd shot in f1.8


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2017)

Crotonmark30 said:


> Very possible. I was trying to blur out the background boats as if I'd shot in f1.8



The blur tool is hardly the tool for that. Select the background, then use the Lens Blur filter.


----------



## Crotonmark30 (Apr 15, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> The blur tool is hardly the tool for that. Select the background, then use the Lens Blur filter.



Thanks Johan for all of your help. I'll try that. 
Is the best way to do a round trip from/to Lightroom to export as a smart object ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2017)

Crotonmark30 said:


> Thanks Johan for all of your help. I'll try that.
> Is the best way to do a round trip from/to Lightroom to export as a smart object ?



It depends on what you want to do in Photoshop. As said in the beginning of this thread, not all Photoshop tools work with smart objects.


----------



## Crotonmark30 (Apr 15, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> It depends on what you want to do in Photoshop. As said in the beginning of this thread, not all Photoshop tools work with smart objects.



I want to blur the background. Now using the lens blur technique you described. . 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2017)

I just checked: Lens Blur is the only blur filter that cannot be used with a smart object. So just use 'Edit in Photoshop' from Lightroom, otherwise you'll have to rasterize the smart object anyway.


----------



## Crotonmark30 (Apr 15, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> I just checked: Lens Blur is the only blur filter that cannot be used with a smart object. So just use 'Edit in Photoshop' from Lightroom, otherwise you'll have to rasterize the smart object anyway.



Ok. I'm going to try later. If I edit in Photoshop does it save back in Lightroom?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 15, 2017)

Crotonmark30 said:


> Ok. I'm going to try later. If I edit in Photoshop does it save back in Lightroom?



Yes, you just have to hit Cmd-S in Photoshop (or use the 'Save' menu).


----------



## Crotonmark30 (Apr 15, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Yes, you just have to hit Cmd-S in Photoshop (or use the 'Save' menu).



You're really helpful. I'll report back 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Crotonmark30 (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks you again Johan - the blur filter worked perfectly.
Now I just need to learn get better at selections!!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Apr 16, 2017)

Yeah, making a good selection can be tedious work. Photoshop has a lot of tools and options, but it still takes practise to do that well.


----------

